# Specktra.net introduces all new Tutorial Contest



## user79 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Specktra introduces all new Tutorial Contest*


The Specktra.net team brings you an exciting new feature of this forum: tutorial contests! Forum members will be allowed to participate in and vote on the best monthly tutorial. Each month a winning tutorial will be selected by members to be featured on the website.

The winner of each month's contest – as decided by YOU, registered Specktra.net forum members – will receive a prize. The prize will include a $25 Gift Certificate to an online e-retailer, as well as an upgrade for a 4 month Premium Member subscription to the forum.

So, here are the rules!


*Tutorial Contest Rules:*

1. The Contest will begin on the first day of the month, and run to the end of the third week of the month. During this time, members will post their tutorial in the separate Tutorial Contest subforum. You may post as many tutorials as you like in the regular Tutorial sections, but only ONE tutorial can be submitted to the subforum to participate in the monthly contest.

2. During the last week of each month, members can then vote which tutorial they liked the most. Your vote should be based on how helpful the tutorial was, and other factors such as creativity, thoroughness of instructions, etc.

3. Your vote must be cast as follows: There will be a separate voting thread created by staff stickied at the top of the Tutorial Contest subforum. The voting will be done by poll, which will allow for annonymous voting. Simply click on the username who would like to vote for and submit. The winner will be announced at the end of the month. All Contest tutorials will be moved to the regular tutorial forums once the contest is over at the end of each month.

4. The tutorial must be new. You cannot re-use one of your old tutorials.

5. Photoshop and other photo manipulation software must be kept to a minimum. Your makeup may not be digitally altered or enhanced. You may use Photoshop to:

- adjust the lightness / darkness of an image.
- crop/resize/rotate your images
- you can post one fun photoshopped picture of the finished look, as long as you still post an original version for voting.

6. The tutorial model does not have to be yourself; you may apply the makeup on another person, as long as the makeup is done by yourself.

7. You must post all the images with instructions in your thread on Specktra, you can not just post a link to the tutorial on an off-site somewhere else.

Remember, these tutorials are for fun and for helping out other makeup fiends, they are not popularity contests, so please be fair and honest in voting, and most of all, HAVE FUN! Only your imagination and creativity are your limits!

Please refer to these helpful threads how to post thumbnails of larger images, and how to take good pictures of your makeup with a camera:

Thumbnails How-To
Camera How-To

We look forward to your entries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Note: As we are just starting out with this new feature at Specktra.net, the staff reserves the right to change or add to the rules as deemed necessary.


----------



## Janice (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for putting this together Julia! I'm excited about the contest. ^_^


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2007)

As am I, Janice!

I hope to see lots of entries by all the users.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 2, 2007)

I cant wait!!!!! until our members start posting their tuts....... this is so exciting


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 2, 2007)

what an awesome idea!  I've been thinking of doing a tutorial but I doubt anyone would like it haha.  maybe I'll give it a try anyway!


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_what an awesome idea!  I've been thinking of doing a tutorial but I doubt anyone would like it haha.  maybe I'll give it a try anyway!_

 
Yes do! I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_what an awesome idea!  I've been thinking of doing a tutorial but I doubt anyone would like it haha.  maybe I'll give it a try anyway!_

 
Please do!


----------



## witchery-woo (May 31, 2007)

i have just started to get into tutorials, and am really enjoying this new fature of spektra.


----------

